# No Patek forum because . . .



## drhr

not enough interest/posts, or so I'm reading . . . . let's not have this forum disappear please, my contribution to keep it going at least for today. Just as with/for basic Reverso's, I love the basic Lange models mainly because I'm not really attracted to complications and keep them to a minimum. So I end up with stuff like these. Others love the more complicated offerings of course and rightfully so . . . . show us what you have and/or causes palpitations when considering Lange offerings . . .


----------



## mpalmer

Lange does so many things right, it is impossible to object to much of anything aside from cost...


----------



## MZhammer

drhr said:


> not enough interest/posts, or so I'm reading . . . . let's not have this forum disappear please, my contribution to keep it going at least for today. Just as with/for basic Reverso's, I love the basic Lange models mainly because I'm not really attracted to complications and keep them to a minimum. So I end up with stuff like these. Others love the more complicated offerings of course and rightfully so . . . . show us what you have and/or causes palpitations when considering Lange offerings . . .


Thank you for that. I've got the interest but not the watch to contribute, should be remedying that in January!


----------



## drhr

MZhammer said:


> Thank you for that. I've got the interest but not the watch to contribute, should be remedying that in January!


Oh cool MZhammer!! Can't wait to see the pics and get your impressions!!!


----------



## ScubaEsq13

Great looking watches!!!!


----------



## ScubaEsq13

:-!


----------



## malarky_hk

Perhaps it's not really a lack of interest. Given the price of entry into the PP / Lange world, this is the real barrier for many. 

OP, that moonphase is absolutely stunning.


----------



## drhr

malarky_hk said:


> Perhaps it's not really a lack of interest. Given the price of entry into the PP / Lange world, this is the real barrier for many.
> 
> OP, that moonphase is absolutely stunning.


Thx malarky, nice of you to say . . .


----------



## not12bhere

I want to contribute to this sub-forum's post count. Took this one yesterday:


----------



## jrpippen

Stunning watches. Just beautiful. 


@watchbod

Facebook group: watchzoneuk


----------



## Richerson

Basufuful watches - but like many people including myself they just way outside my price point, i have a friend with a patek calatrava, its a lovely time peice.


----------



## fargo

Love Langes, but I always wonder why they wouldn't come up with a sports model. It would be great to have another choice among Nautilus, Aquanaut, Royal Oak, Overseas, Marine.

The only reason I can think of is that since their company size is smaller, they won't be able to keep up with demand. Their Swiss competition usually produce around 50K watches a year, while they can make a fraction of that. What do you all think?


----------



## sc16

My contribution.....


----------



## lmcgbaj

*Let's keep the Lange forum alive...*

Here to help drhr...


----------



## reuven

sc16 said:


> My contribution.....
> 
> View attachment 6624338


Holla die Waldfee!

Does this honey gold really looks almost like white gold ? Or is it just the picture?

You by the way made quite a nice contribution with your article about the beauty of Lange buckles (seen on that other watch forum somewhere on the web ;-) )


----------



## not12bhere




----------



## sc16

reuven said:


> Holla die Waldfee!
> 
> Does this honey gold really looks almost like white gold ? Or is it just the picture?
> You by the way made quite a nice contribution with your article about the beauty of Lange buckles (seen on that other watch forum somewhere on the web ;-) )


How shall I explain this&#8230;.
The honey gold is a color that 'moves' along the full spectrum of the various gold versions out there.
The color itself is beautiful, warm (not cold like wg), yet not flashy like yg (discreet is a much better word).

I say move, because depending how the lighting falls upon the watch the HG color can take yellow/ rosegold thru white gold&#8230; For example, if I am inside with certain lighting the color is let's call it yellow/ rosegold, but if I am outside and I look at my watch in the full sun, it completely seems like a whitegold watch.
Below a pic of the watch in which you can see what I mean regarding lighting and the moving of the color. The color of the case is different than the minute hand and if you pay close attention to the minute hand, you see it starts as yg, but then due to the shade/ shadow it moves to whitegold&#8230;just amazing!

IMHO, the color is one of the most awesomeness part of the watch.

Drhr, any additional comment&#8230;



reuven said:


> You by the way made quite a nice contribution with your article about the beauty of Lange buckles (seen on that other watch forum somewhere on the web ;-) )


Thank you for appreciating the posting on the buckle. However, I would hardly call it an article, since it only consists of 2 lines&#8230;.hahaha; I let the pics tell the story&#8230;hahahaha. But again, thank you for your kind feedback.

Kind regards,
sc16


----------



## MZhammer

I suppose I can join the club with the original 1815 in 36mm


----------



## drhr

sc16 said:


> How shall I explain this&#8230;.
> The honey gold is a color that 'moves' along the full spectrum of the various gold versions out there.
> The color itself is beautiful, warm (not cold like wg), yet not flashy like yg (discreet is a much better word).
> 
> I say move, because depending how the lighting falls upon the watch the HG color can take yellow/ rosegold thru white gold&#8230; For example, if I am inside with certain lighting the color is let's call it yellow/ rosegold, but if I am outside and I look at my watch in the full sun, it completely seems like a whitegold watch.
> Below a pic of the watch in which you can see what I mean regarding lighting and the moving of the color. The color of the case is different than the minute hand and if you pay close attention to the minute hand, you see it starts as yg, but then due to the shade/ shadow it moves to whitegold&#8230;just amazing!
> 
> *IMHO, the color is one of the most awesomeness part of the watch*.
> 
> *Drhr, any additional comment&#8230;*
> 
> Thank you for appreciating the posting on the buckle. However, I would hardly call it an article, since it only consists of 2 lines&#8230;.hahaha; I let the pics tell the story&#8230;hahahaha. But again, thank you for your kind feedback.
> 
> Kind regards,
> sc16
> 
> View attachment 6646170


Nothing more, you've said it all, totally agree on the color being a very unique part of the whole experience!!


----------



## maikeru

*Re: Let's keep the Lange forum alive...*



lmcgbaj said:


> Here to help drhr...


This is my absolute grail piece. I literally had goosebumps when I dropped by Lange boutique and saw the back of this watch for the first time.


----------



## chochocho

thanks for the pictures!


----------



## celter

My contribution to this thread:


----------



## bowxser

very nice 1815


----------



## Emospence

Very nice 1815s. Need more pictures of Lange 1s, Datographs and Zeitwerks!


----------



## jtruman

Gorgeous watch, thank you for sharing!


----------



## vercimber

Absolutely amazing watches. Wish I were in a financial position to procure one.


----------



## finkalot

Not an owner of any ALS watches at the moment, however I'm in the market for the 41mm datograph P up/down flyback chronograph.

I own a couple of pateks and was able to find plenty of guidance from other forms on a good price/ discount for them.

Any thoughts on the level of discount an AD can give on the dato P? Guidance from owners is much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

I'll have to ruin your simple/no complication with a polar opposite 

















Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## aaroniusl

I really wish I could contribute pics of my very own ALS watch here but still saving up for one at the moment.


----------



## keyzhu

Here's mine...


----------



## MR CARDOSO

malarky_hk said:


> Perhaps it's not really a lack of interest. Given the price of entry into the PP / Lange world, this is the real barrier for many.
> 
> *OP, that moonphase is absolutely stunning.*


indeed it is....


----------



## MR CARDOSO

Richerson said:


> Basufuful watches - *but like many people including myself they just way outside my price point, *i have a friend with a patek calatrava, its a lovely time peice.


i'm one of those inflicted. lol


----------



## Techniec

Have posted these before, but love this topic, so here goes:

1815 Chronograph:

















Lange 1 Soiree:

















Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## mongkorn

Not as ridonculous as previous, but all mine. Saxonia moonphase


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spunwell

mongkorn said:


> Not as ridonculous as previous, but all mine. Saxonia moonphase


Beautiful watch! Nice macros too I intend to get some macro shots when I can get some nice natural light.


----------



## mongkorn

Thanks Spunwell! I struggled with white vs rose gold but I have a lot of silver tones so went rose. Yours is stunning though!


----------



## CFR

Those are beautiful watches!

Lange did not put anti-reflective coated crystals on the Lange 1 mother-of-pearl guilloche (110.030). I always thought this was a mistake. I asked a longtime Lange employee about that decision at the factory in Germany, but I didn't receive any real explanation. Because of the beautiful way that these MOP dials reflect light, I think AR-coated crystals are especially important. I never understood why Lange decided otherwise, because they were putting AR-coated crystals on all their other Lange 1's at the time. Anyway, years ago I had Lange replace the original crystal with one that is AR-coated, and I think the dial now looks much better. It's a huge positive difference to see no glare, so it's something to consider if the glare bothers you at all.


----------



## AVC0002

***** these are beautiful.


----------



## atothej81

My grail is the Datograph............SOMEDAY!!!!


----------



## Cliffio

beautiful


----------



## s.john

Beautiful watch, Always loved Pateks!!


----------



## alittle

s.john said:


> Beautiful watch, Always loved Pateks!!


Spambot, or scammer in training?


----------



## TJMike

alittle said:


> Spambot, or scammer in training?


I was going with confused new member, but one of your options seems more likely.


----------



## TJMike

And to get the thread back on track, I pick up a Saxonia 35mm in WG in 19 days. Not that I am counting down the days or anything...


----------



## TJMike

And here it is:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

TJMike said:


> And here it is:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Really beautiful and elegant


----------



## CFR

Awesome -- congrats!!


----------



## TJMike

I must say I am very happy with the purchase. Just a wonderful watch that is understated in its beauty. I will be wearing it with a suit, old jeans, and everything in between.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisboulas

What appealed to me most about Lange is that regardless of which model you purchase, the level of finishing and attention to detail is the same. I love that about the philosophy of the company and the way that make watches.


----------



## phunky_monkey

1815 Up Down










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## award135

Beautiful watches. Keep em coming!


----------



## KhalidMay

Stunning


----------



## mj421

Lange, indeed, has some of the most sophisticated and beautiful movements in horology. I believe they rival or surpass Patek in many instances.
Where they are at a disadvantage is the price drop from new to pre-owned. Even buying used, you can say goodbye to a good portion of your purchase price.
This is not necessarily true of Patek Philippe. Purchased second hand, carefully, you will lose little on a PP, maybe even make a little. A much safer purchase.


----------



## drhr

mj421 said:


> Lange, indeed, has some of the most sophisticated and beautiful movements in horology. I believe they rival or surpass Patek in many instances.
> Where they are at a disadvantage is the price drop from new to pre-owned. Even buying used, you can say goodbye to a good portion of your purchase price.
> This is not necessarily true of Patek Philippe. Purchased second hand, carefully, you will lose little on a PP, maybe even make a little. A much safer purchase.


By and large true though not 100%. Unfortunately I have succumbed to a few pieces that have escalated in value from new and used prices are much higher than at introduction, luck of the draw and aesthetic preferences I suppose . .


----------



## CFR

All Langes except for a few LE's definitely take a big hit after being purchased new. I'm curious about the statement, "Even buying used, you can say goodbye to a good portion of your purchase price." That hasn't been true in my experience. Lange's preowned prices tend to hold their own pretty well, typically increasing gradually. The last year or so has been an exception, as prices on more commonly seen preowned pieces (e.g., platinum Datographs) have softened a bit along with the market. I don't think they keep dropping on most pieces, though. Also, some LE's that experienced huge increases from 2000-2015 have softened a bit too. I could be wrong of course. Have you noticed this trend of Lange prices dropping continuously with any specific pieces?


----------



## treiz1337

mj421 said:


> Lange, indeed, has some of the most sophisticated and beautiful movements in horology. I believe they rival or surpass Patek in many instances.
> Where they are at a disadvantage is the price drop from new to pre-owned. Even buying used, you can say goodbye to a good portion of your purchase price.
> This is not necessarily true of Patek Philippe. Purchased second hand, carefully, you will lose little on a PP, maybe even make a little. A much safer purchase.


So why does A. Lange and Sohne dont hold their value? Is it distribution or demand?


----------



## CFR

I think very few things (not just watches) that are sold brand new, by dealers, hold their value. Standard-production Lange watches are no different. It's just supply and demand. That's why certain sold-out, limited edition Langes command a premium, while no standard-production Lange (to the best of my knowledge) commands a premium over its original sale price (adjusted for inflation, etc.).


----------



## gretch6364

I would not purchase a luxury watch with the thought that it is going to retain or gain value. There are better things to invest money in. Buy it because you love it and want to wear it. For me personally, I like seeing the lower prices in the used market. I don't need a rare limited edition. I don't see many normal production Langes, let along the rare ones. I just want a reasonable used price on a hardly worn watch...I will wear it everyday.


----------



## champ13

Beautiful watches 


Techniec said:


> Have posted these before, but love this topic, so here goes:
> 
> 1815 Chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 10964698
> 
> 
> View attachment 10964706
> 
> 
> Lange 1 Soiree:
> 
> View attachment 10964722
> 
> 
> View attachment 10964738
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pieter


----------



## Techniec

atothej81 said:


> My grail is the Datograph............SOMEDAY!!!!


Actually they have become relatively "attainable" nowadays on the pre-owned market (talking first gen model here) ... indeed, a reference, with so much wrist presence !

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## tifoso48

CFR said:


> I think very few things (not just watches) that are sold brand new, by dealers, hold their value. Standard-production Lange watches are no different. It's just supply and demand. That's why certain sold-out, limited edition Langes command a premium, while no standard-production Lange (to the best of my knowledge) commands a premium over its original sale price (adjusted for inflation, etc.).


The exception is if you hold it for a very long time and during that time the price of gold moved drastically. To wit: I bought a Lange I in 1998 when the price of gold was a fraction of what it is today. At that time I paid about $ 19 k. Used that what approximately the going rate is today.


----------

